# Alpha Shred Omega!!!



## donescobar2000 (Sep 24, 2003)

172.4

Meal # 1 

Oatmeal Whey Waffles 
1Tbsp Of Splenda 
2 Oz. Bumble Bee Salmon Pack 

Meal # 2 

1 Cup Of Fiber One Cereal 
Zero Carb Isopure Shake 
1 Tbsp of PB 

Meal # 3 

8 Oz. Potato 
4 Oz Bumble Bee Salmon 

Meal # 4 

10 Oz. Cucumber 
5 Oz. Potato 
Tuna Packet 

Meal # 5 

4 Oz.Tuna with Onion Celery, and tomatoes 
8 Oz. Brussel Sprouts 
1 Tbsp Of PB 

Meal # 6 

1/2 Cup Of Cottage Cheese


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 24, 2003)

New cut cycle for 2 months baby!  8% BF by December 1st.  No cheat until Thanksgiving.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 25, 2003)

Meal # 1 

Oatmeal Waffles 
1 Cup of Fresh Egg Whites 
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese 

Meal # 2 

6.5 Potato 
Isopure Shake 
1Tbsp of Peanut Butter 

Meal # 3 

10 Oz. Brussel Sprouts 
6 Oz. Chicken Breast 

Meal # 3 

Gatorade Powder 
Isopure Shake 
5 Grams of Glutamine


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 26, 2003)

Im fucked!  I may have hypoglycemia.  I rated 65 out of a 100 on a online quiz.  Explains why I gain weight easily when I eat carbs and my shitty energy levels amongst my many other sypmtoms.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 27, 2003)

Work Out today was HIIT and Chest.


Meal # 1

1/2 Cup of Oat Flour
1 Cup of Egg Whites
2.5 Oz Onion

Meal # 2 

1 Scoop of Gatorade Powder
Isopure
5 Grams of Glutamine

Meal # 3

7 Oz. Yam
5 Oz. Brussel Sprouts
5 Oz. Chicken Breast

Meal # 4

1/2 Cup Of Black Beans
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
1 Oz. Bumble Bee Salmon

Meal # 5

2 Oz. Celery
5 Oz. Brussel Sprouts
1/2 Cup Of Cottage Cheese
3 Tbsp of PB

Total Cals 1940

208 Carbs 191 Protein 41 Fat


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 29, 2003)

Meal # 1 

Oatmeal Garlic Waffles 
1 Cup Of Fresh Egg Whites 
1/2 Cup Of Cottage Cheese 

Meal # 2 

Isopure Shake 

Meal # 3 

8 Oz. Broccoli 
4 Oz. Potato 
4 Oz BB Salmon 
1 Tbsp Of PB 

Meal # 4 

5 Oz. Chicken w/ Tomato and Yellow Pepper 
6 Oz. Broccolli 
5 Oz. Yam 
1 Tbsp Of PB 

Meal # 5 

Isopure Shake 
5 Grams of Glutamine 

Meal # 6 

2 Oz. Carrots 
5 Oz Egg Plant 
6 Oz. Broccoli 
4 Oz. Yam 
2 Oz BB Salmon 
2 Oz Tunna 

Meal # 7 

1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 29, 2003)

Back Day! 

I hope this work well. It was a hell of a workout. I had good energy. I felt great. I am seeing results which is a plus. I measured my BF and I am coming in at 8%, I have to be doing something wrong. It also may have to do with my surgery. Anyways. I continuing in my path for maybe 1 month or so more depending on my look. Please feel free to criticize my workout. If it is not good tell me what I should change. By the ways Deadlifts are crzy killers! I almost saw the light!  

Wide Grip Chin ??? Ups 
8 Sets 
Started ??? Self Resistence 
Finished ??? Self Resistence 
Reps ??? 7 - 6 - 5 - 4 - 4 - 4 

One Arm Dumbell Rows 
8 Sets 
Started ??? 65 lbs 
Finished ??? 20 lbs 
Reps ??? 10*65 - 10*65 - 10*65 - 10*65 - 10*65 - 10*65 - 8*65 ??? 
8*65 
DS 40lbs* 10 -20lbs*10 

Deadlifts 
8 Sets 
Started 135 
Finished ??? 135 
Reps ??? 10*135 - 10*135 - 10*135 - 135*10 - 135*10 - 135*8 - 135*6 

Isolateral Pull ??? Down 
8 Sets 
Started ??? 105lbs 
Finished ??? 60lbs 
Reps ??? 10*105 - 10*90 - 10*75 10*75 - 10*75 - 10*75 - 10*60 10*60 

Low Back Extension 
8 Sets 
Started ??? 105lbs 
Finished ??? 180 lbs 
Reps - 15*105 - 12*135 - 165*12 - 165*12 - 180*12 - 180*12 


15 Min Cardio


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Meal # 1 

Oatmeal Garlic Waffles 
1 Cup of Eggwhites 
1 Egg Yolk. 

Meal # 2 

4 Oz. Potato 
Isopure Shake 

Meal # 3 

Turkey Meatloaf 
(Made with Oatfour , Whole Eggs and Veggies) 

Meal # 4 

5 Oz Yam 
Turkey Meatloaf 

Meal # 5 

6 Oz Yam 
Turkey Meatloaf 

Meal # 6 

Turkey Meat loaf 

2053 Total Cals 

210 Carbs 222 Protein 29 Fat


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I am taking the day off to hit the books so one day I can be an aspiring Physical Therapist. No Sweating 2day!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

What are your total dailey calories at??  It seems like you have been cutting for ever and may benefit from a week at maintenace calories?  Also, do you really think you have hypoglycemia?  I think you gain weight when you eat a lot of carbs for two reasons:

a) like everyone......you eat a ton of carbs, you hold a shit ton of water (every gram of glycogen stored=about 3g of water stogage.....EEK!!!)

2) you are probably, also like everyone else, underestimating how well your metabolism (a) is and (b) can be running.  You may be undereating or undercarbing and sacraficing some results that you may itherwise be seeing.


Just my 2 cents.


*p-funk makes his exit*


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well I was out for a month.  I was eating at maintence the whole time.  My daily cals are at 1900 - 2000.  I'm seeing results now.  As far as the hypoglycemia went, I took the day to refeed and I am doing well now.  I finally measured my Bodyfat and it says 8%.  I don't know If I am doing it wrong but I did it like 10*.  My goal is to get down to 168.  Then I am going to bulk.  Should be sometime by the end of this month.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

You may be able to still lose weight at a slightly higher amount of calories.  especially if you are doing cardio and using that to create a caloric defecit.  The more cardio you do the closer your cals should be to maintenace because the cardio should create a sufficient caloric decefit to yield weight loss and hopefully spare muscle.   Where as if you were to drop cals down, almost as if you were to do no cardio, and then proceed to do cardio and increase your caloric defeit and risk muscle loss.

Just an idea??

Also, how are you taking your bf%?  You can probably do a three site test on yourself but that is really not all that accurate.  You need someone to do a seven site test you so that you can see how much you are holding all over your body, especially on the back.  Back fat is pretty common for guys.

peace,
patrick


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

This is the Site I was using to check my BF.  Also I do HIIT 3 times a week at the most.  15 - 20 min.  My lifting is 5 times a week with on bodypart a day.

http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/fatyuhasz.htm


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

okay, so you had to have someone do the test on you because you would not be able to get your back by yourself.  CAliper readings are about 3-5% off in either direction, and differ deoending on the person who is doing the test.  So it sounds like you are doing pretty good.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea, I had my mom measure my back.  Yea I just did it again i came up with 10%.  Oh well as long as I am low.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

anyway, what i was saying was that your training regemine just sounds like a lot of work and you may benefit from eating a little more calories, still be losing fat, and retaining and maybe even building more muscle.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I see. What do you suggest as far as cals?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

well, you are at 1900-2000cals now......what is your caloric maintenace set point at?  also, whe you had the small break, do to an operation wasn't it, did you gain any weight when you were at caloric maintenance?  More importantly did you gain any fat?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I believe so.  I was really eating pretty much anything.  Maybe 1lb or 2.  I assume my maitenence is 2500 to 2500 cals never really tested it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2003)

i think you should try eating maybe 2200cals for a week and see what happens, if you still lose .5-1lb then you can maybe even go higher than that.  At 10% you should be refeeding about every 3-4 days to keep leptin and your metabolism in check.  At 10% you have a lot of muscle and I think you can probably eat a little more cals.  Also, if you were eating whatever you wanted and only gained 1-2lbs of REAL fat, not water and you didn't really know how many cals you were eating then you probably have a pretty smoking metabolism.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

It was some water because when I started dieting again.  I did loose some of the water weight.  I mean there wher days when i ate Quiznos ice cream.  But that was only the first 1 or so.  After that i was eating a ton of carbs and protein shake etc.  I was going to the restroom 3 times a day sometimes I dont know if that helps.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 1, 2003)

yeah, if you were eating all of that and didn't gain a "legitimate" lb of fat (most of it was water) then I think you are underestimating your metabolism.  You could probably eat that many cals and now, with all the work you are doing inthe gym, you could probably still lose weight.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 1, 2003)

I'll give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 1, 2003)

Refeeding 

Meal # 1 

Whole Wheat Waffles 
1 Egg Yolk 
3/4 Cup of EggWhites 
1/2 Cottage Cheese 
3.75 Oz Banana 

Snack # 1 

5 Oz. Potato 

Meal # 2 

9 Oz. Yam 
3 Oz. Tuna 

Snack # 2 

7 Oz, Apple 

Meal # 3 

Burger King Santa Fe Baguette 

Meal # 4 

Smoothie King Almond Mocha Shake 

Meal # 5 

19 Oz. Brocolli 
4 Oz. Potato 
6 Oz. Chicken Breast


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Leg Day*

*Squats*

8 Sets
Started ???  135
Finished ??? 135
Rep ??? 135*15 - 195*8 - 195*8 - 195*8 - 195*8 - 175*8 - 155*8 - 135*10


*LegPress*

8 Sets
Started ???  335lbs
Finished ??? 335lbs
Reps ??? 335*10 - 335*10 - 335*10 - 335*10 - 335*10 - 335*8 - 335*8 - 335*6 - 335*6


*Leg Extensions*

8 Sets  
Started - 105lbs
Finished ??? 45lbs
Reps ??? 10*105 - 8*105 - 8*90 -  8*90 - 8*75 - 8*75 - 60*8 - 8*45

*Leg Curls*

8 Sets
Started ??? 70lbs
Finished ??? 40lbs
Reps ??? 10*70 - 10*60 - 10*60 - 10*50 - 10*50 - 10*40 -10*40

*Calf Raises*

3 Sets
Started ??? 45lbs
Finished ??? 45lbs
Reps - 15*45 

15 Min Cardio


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 3, 2003)

*Meal # 1*

Choclate Whey Waffles
1/2 Cup of Eggwhites
1 Egg Yolk
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

*Meal # 2*

Zero Carb Isopure

*Meal # 3*

9 Oz. Brussel Sprouts
4 oz. Yam
6 Oz. Top Sirloin

*Meal # 4*

Zero Carb Isopure
3.75 Oz. Yam
1 Oz. Tuna

*Meal # 5*

4 Oz. Potato
3/4 Cup of Red Beans
5 Oz. Chicken Breast

*Meal # 6*
3 Oz. Potato
1/4 Cup Of Cottage Cheese
1 Oz. Chicken Breast

*1972 Total Cals*

*198 Carbs 231 Protein 24 Fat*


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 3, 2003)

*Arms Day*


*Dumbell Curls*
6 Sets
Started ???  35 lbs
Finished ??? 30 lbs
Reps ??? 30*10 - 30*10 - 35* 6 - 30*10 - 30*8

*Curl Bar*
6 Sets
Started ???  50 lbs
Finished ??? 20 lbs
Reps ??? 8*50 - 8*50 - 6*50 - 8*50 - 8*50 

*Cable Curls*
3 Sets
Started 20 lbs
Finished ??? 40 lbs
Reps ??? 12*20 lbs - 10*40 - 10* 40

*Cable Pulldown*
6 Sets
Started ??? 90 lbs
Finished ??? 60lbs
Reps ??? 15*90 - 10*120 - 10*120 - 10*120 - 10*120 - 10* - 120 

*Dips*
6 Sets
Started ??? Self Resistence
Finished ??? Self Resistence
Reps - 10 - 6 - 6 - 6 - 5 - 5


15 Min Cardio


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Meal # 1*

Whole Wheat Waffles
1 Egg Yolk
1 Cup of EggWhites
1/2 Cup of Eggwhites

*Meal # 2*

1/2 Cup of Red Beans
4 Oz. Tuna

*Meal # 3*

8 Oz. Cucumber
4 Oz. Top Loin
4 Oz. Yam

*Meal # 4*

5 Oz. Romaine Lettuce
3 Oz. Yam
4 Oz Top Loin

*Meal # 5*


----------

